# can you walk me through the steps on how plastisol transfers work?



## Tmoney (Jul 31, 2009)

Hello
I'm new to the biz and i have a few questions. I have made some shirts using SS paper from Coastal and noticed it only works well on white shirts. I tried their opaque on colored shirts and found them fairly time consuming and not as good as turn out as i expected. I like the color from SS on white Tees. I have been using my Canon mx700 (regular comp printer) to print my images, is this wrong? Also i don't really know much about Plastisol and would like to see if it is something worth getting to replace my opaque transfers. If someone could send me a link for them and give me pros and cons that would be most excellent!!!


----------



## veedub3 (Mar 29, 2007)

*Re: Plastisol??*

Hi Taylor welcome to the forums. Here is something to get you started.

http://www.t-shirtforums.com/general-t-shirt-selling-discussion/t37985.html

http://www.t-shirtforums.com/general-t-shirt-selling-discussion/t48532.html

Inkjet transfers seem to work best with pigment ink. Check to see what type of ink your printer uses.
Some have had success with the Epson 1400 which is dye ink but not all dye ink gives you the look you are going for.

Katrina

Also not sure what SS paper is are you referring to Jet Pro Soft Stretch?


----------



## wormil (Jan 7, 2008)

*Re: Plastisol??*

Click on the google docs link in the sticky at the top of this forum and you'll find links to plastisol transfer vendor's websites.

They are worth replacing your inkjet transfers if you are doing quantities of the same image, say a dozen each, at least.


----------



## Tmoney (Jul 31, 2009)

*Re: Plastisol??*

thank you for that! i have a few more questions concerning plastisol. Just to make it clear. Is it an Ink or is it a Transfer? Can i run this through my Canon mx700 or Epson 1400? Also Does this make a white border like the opaque transfers?
Thanks


----------



## wormil (Jan 7, 2008)

*Re: Plastisol??*

No border. Plastisol is a plastic ink used in screenprinting. You cannot run it through your printer. Transfers can be made from plastisol ink and are adhered with a heat press, generally at a lower time/temp than ink jet transfers.


----------



## Tmoney (Jul 31, 2009)

*Re: Plastisol??*

Ok so if i wanted to make a regular design on a dark Garment and wanted to use Plastisol. Run me through the steps of that.
 thanks


----------



## wormil (Jan 7, 2008)

*Re: Plastisol??*

Create your design in vector format (Adobe Illustrator, CorelDraw), choose a vendor (see my sticky at the top of the forum), send them the file and they will send you the transfers.


----------



## ino (Jan 23, 2007)

*Re: Plastisol??*



Tmoney said:


> Ok so if i wanted to make a regular design on a dark Garment and wanted to use Plastisol. Run me through the steps of that.
> thanks


 What Rich is trying to explain is, that you do your design,and send your file to one of the companies that do plastsol transfers.They in return will send you the finished product that you heatpress on your shirt.


----------



## Tmoney (Jul 31, 2009)

*Re: Plastisol??*

WOW ok thank you guys sooo much that really helped a lot because i didn't know if you were supposed to make the transfers or not but now i know that i just have to come up with the design and send it in for the transfers! Thanks a lot!


----------



## Tmoney (Jul 31, 2009)

*Re: Plastisol??*

I've been looking at some of the vendors and i was curious, which vendor would you guys buy from for it's price and quality?


----------



## shizzy (Aug 2, 2006)

*Re: Plastisol??*

T-Money I was trying to learn the exact same thing u are a short while back. U hafta take the time & just read thru this site. Its time consuming but its worth it as you'll make progress every single day. search plastisole & just read thru the posts. Everything u want to know is right there & not 1 of your questions r unique so the answer is def on here. but real quick...
If u want to sell Stock designs then start at Proworld, If u want to get ur custom stuff done Id check out F&M & Transfer Express. If u want to do shirts for businessses, events, etc then Transfer Express has tons of templates u can change very easily for ur clients. I had to do tons of reading to figure that out lol... But yea if spend a lil time you'll be good


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

*Re: Plastisol??*



Tmoney said:


> I've been looking at some of the vendors and i was curious, which vendor would you guys buy from for it's price and quality?


All the vendors there are pretty competitive. You'll find people that have used each of them with success. 

You can read some reviews here: http://www.t-shirtforums.com/t-shirt-crossover-diary-heat-press-newbie/t13454.html

And here: http://www.t-shirtforums.com/heat-press-heat-transfers/t4095.html


This link also gives an overall definition of plastisol transfers: http://www.t-shirtforums.com/t-shirt-crossover-diary-heat-press-newbie/t13204.html


----------



## poker (May 27, 2009)

*Re: Plastisol??*



Tmoney said:


> WOW ok thank you guys sooo much that really helped a lot because i didn't know if you were supposed to make the transfers or not but now i know that i just have to come up with the design and send it in for the transfers! Thanks a lot!


You are the limited to the pantone colors that the printers usually stock. Some printers have more variety than others. You can get custom colors but you'll have to pay extra. So you will have to conform your design's colors to what they have if you are doing plastisol spot transfers.

I've been using fmexpressions.com and I've been happy with them.


----------



## Dad (Nov 18, 2006)

Also I think if you contact some of the vendors they are great abut sending out sample packets for you to try. Worked for me.

Dad


----------

